# Feature update to Windows 10, version 1709 wont Update



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi all I am trying to help my uncle update his windows 10.. He has an Asus Model X551MA Laptop 64 bit and 4 gigs memory.

The problem is I cannot get it to update to Feature update to Windows 10, version 1709

How can I fix this problem?

Also I have another issue The device, Intel(R) Trusted Execution Engine Interface , cannot start properly. It may not have the correct driver installed or may be experiencing a hardware failure. The Plug and Play ID for this device is PCI\VEN_8086-DEV_0F18-SUBSYS_14DD1043-REV_0E\3-11583659-1-D0.

I tried uninstalling the driver but that did not work.

Thanks for any help you can over.

Have a great night


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

best advice is hold off from 1709 for a short time
there appear to be problems all over installing it. with no single easy fix

I am led to understand that Microsoft are working on it and hopefully the problems will be found shortly and fixes pushed out


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to the support site for the *ASUS X551MA* laptop, it originally came with Windows 8 64-bit.
Its driver downloads section doesn't have Windows 10 64-bit drivers for its primary devices, so it's my guess ASUS never tested it for Windows 10.

How long has Windows 10 been running in your uncle's laptop?

Type *winver* in the search box, then press the Enter key.
What's the "Version" and "OS Build" numbers listed there?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok well not sure about how long 10 has been on here because he is out of town. I did actually use the update fix tool for windows 10 and it fixed issues with updates. Also I was able to fixed the other problem in Device manager by deleting the drive as well as uninstall it. However the computer is slow on startup and shut down. I did all the fixes to make it faster and to no avail. Also typing on google chrome its weird too like it is slow and cannot keep up or something.

Here is the number for the Build on my uncles Laptop Version 1703 (OS Build 15063.674


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> the computer is slow on startup and shut down. I did all the fixes to make it faster and to no avail.


We don't know how well it's maintained and what's installed and running in it, so there could be several reasons for the slowness and long startup/shutdown times.


> Here is the number for the Build on my uncles Laptop Version 1703 (OS Build 15063.674


He has the "Creators Update" which is up-to-date.
The "Fall Creators Update" was released 3 days ago and is *Version 1709 OS Build 16299.19*
It'll be released in stages, so it's unknown when he will receive it.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay humm how can I get this thing moving it is slow. I tried updating drivers from Asus but the Bios one that was to be updated it comes in a zip file which I unzipped but I still could not get it to work. I though maybe that too would help with getting this computer moving. not sure.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> how can I get this thing moving it is slow.


We need more information on that *ASUS X551MA* laptop, so do the following in it:

Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe) file.
After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
Information about that laptop will appear.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.


> I tried updating drivers from Asus but the Bios one that was to be updated it comes in a zip file which I unzipped but I still could not get it to work.


You're lucky you didn't wind up with a failed BIOS update and make a heavy doorstop out of that laptop.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU N2830 @ 2.16GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 55 Stepping 8
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2958 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1543 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 444 GB (396 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., X551MA
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

The problem was he never updated anything I looked at the Bios date and it was old and the 2015 one was never updated.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU N2830 @ 2.16GHz
> RAM: 2958 Mb












One main reason why that ASUS laptop is running slow is because it has a weak Intel processor and only 3 GB of RAM.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh wow it is suppose to have 4 gigs. It says for gigs are in it.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

CPU speed is not related to the amount of RAM (4 gigs ). If the cpu is slow, then processing anything will be slow, regardless of how much RAM memory it has. The speed of the CPU is measured in Ghz. Your 2.16 Ghz is not too slow, but the product line is Cerleron, which is a slow economy model. In general when buying refurbished computers, avoid Celeron and Sempron models.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Oh wow it is suppose to have 4 gigs. It says for gigs are in it.


It very well may have 4 GB of RAM.
I'm guessing its system properties shows about 2.88 GB usable.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

This is my uncles computer he is so not smart when it comes to buying computers. Thanks for the help guys..


----------

